# Bí quyết lựa chọn màu sắc hài hòa cho không gian nghỉ ngơi



## minionbananaw (22/12/21)

Bí quyết lựa chọn màu sắc hài hòa cho không gian nghỉ ngơi Màu sắc trong phòng ngủ đóng một vai trò quan trọng như chiếc giường của bạn vậy. Những màu sắc hài hòa trong phòng ngủ sẽ giúp bạn có khoảng thời gian nghỉ ngơi thoải mái, thư giãn. Dưới đây là gợi ý về 3 gam màu lý tưởng cho phòng ngủ của bạn. 1. Gam màu trung tính Hiển nhiên là gam màu trung tính dễ mang lại vẻ thư thái cho bất kì không gian nào mà nó có mặt. Đó cũng là lý do mà rất nhiều người đã chọn nhóm màu này để trang trí phòng ngủ của mình. Màu trắng là sắc màu đầu tiên mà nhiều người nghĩ đến khi nhắc đến gam màu trung tính. Máy tạo mùi thơm Gam màu tinh khôi và nhẹ nhàng này là lựa chọn lý tưởng cho những ai ưa thích sự tinh tế trong phòng ngủ. Một chút màu đen ở buộc rèm và nội thất gỗ giúp lấy lại cân bằng cho căn phòng màu trắng. Vàng nhạt cũng là gam màu mà nhiều người lựa chọn. Nhẹ nhàng mà vẫn đủ ấm áp là ưu điểm của gam màu này. Màu xám nhạt cũng là gam màu hiện đại, cân bằng và Máy tạo hương thơm dễ trang trí cũng như phối màu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Gam màu xanh Xanh vốn là một một màu sắc mạnh mẽ nhưng cũng rất yên bình. Gam màu này là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo để đem lại sự thư giãn cũng như làm mới phòng ngủ của bạn. Đầu tiên có thể kể đến xanh nước biển. Màu xanh nước biển rất dễ phối với các gam màu khác. Tone xanh biển phối với màu trắng là lựa chọn khá phổ biến trong phòng ngủ bởi nó giúp mang lại cho bạn một không gian nhẹ nhàng, yên tĩnh - đúng nghĩa của sự nghỉ ngơi. Bức tường màu nước biển trở thành điểm nhấn khiến phòng ngủ này vô cùng thư giãn và nhẹ nhàng. Phòng ngủ này cực kì bắt mắt với gam xanh biển neon. Kết hợp cùng bức tranh hoa nhiều màu sắc, căn phòng là sự kết hợp thành công những gam màu ấn tượng. 3. Xanh mòng két Xanh mòng két là một gam màu rất hiện đại và tươi tắn. Từng rất thịnh hành vào những năm 1980, gam màu này giờ đã trở lại và "mốt" hơn bao giờ hết. Sự kết hợp của xanh lá và xanh nước biển đã tạo nên xanh mòng két - một gam màu tươi tắn và rất “hot”. Xanh mòng két trở nên đẹp hơn khi kết hợp với các màu sắc cơ bản như đen trắng. Nắm được điều này chủ nhân của phòng ngủ này đã kết hợp bức tường xanh mòng két với giường ngủ màu đen và ga gối màu trắng để mang lại nét đẹp vừa hiện đại vừa cổ điển. Xanh mòng két có thể phối hợp vô cùng ăn ý với cặp đôi "đen - trắng". Tone mòng két sáng hơn kết hợp với sự những đường kẻ trắng nhịp nhàng trên trần nhà giúp cho phòng ngủ này trông không hề nặng nề dù sử dụng rất nhiều màu xanh để trang trí. Đương nhiên ta cũng không thể không nhắc đến tác dụng của bộ ga gối và những khung cửa màu trắng. Màu trắng làm giảm sự nặng nề của xanh mòng két có liều lượng lớn. Gần với gam màu xanh lá, Máy tạo hương thơm trong phòng xanh mòng két cũng là gam màu thú vị để mang lại tươi vui và sống động cho phòng ngủ của trẻ em. Sự tươi vui của xanh mòng kết rất hợp với phòng trẻ em.


----------

